# Having a tough time with getting hit.  Advice?



## Carol (Mar 23, 2006)

My school puts a lot of emphasis on punching and kicking drills.  We break in to pairs and take turns hitting and pad-holding.  Over the past couple of months, I've been having a rough time with this.  I took a scary hit a couple months back.  More recently, I went through a couple of drills with people that really made me feel like I was out of my league.  I was continutally being knocked way off balance, and finished the drill a lot sorer than I had been.  During these drills, my partners were teenage boys, black belts.

What I find curious is that...in prior months, I seemed to be tolerating the hits a whole lot better than I am now.  Even as a newbie white belt, I did OK with withstanding the hits that I got when I was paired with a BB.
Perhaps the adult bb's that I largely partnered with earlier were folks that hit me hard, but still showed a little restraint, and the teen bb's aren't showing any restraint.  Perhaps my partners are hitting me harder now that I am not a white belt any more. 

The other factor is, I've lost weight...most of it was lost within the last 3.5 months (I was not on a crash diet, but I did stop taking a weight-gaining Rx med).  I can't help but thinking it was easier for me to take a hit when I weighed 165, than it is for me now at 135.

I'm not sure what to think of this.  I'm starting to really dread these drills, where I used to love them.

Am I being a wimp?  Do I need to just hange in thre and toughen up more?  Am I just with the wrong partners?  Do I have to make some adjustment because of my weight change?  

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 23, 2006)

I've gotten some of my worst hits from teenage boys.  They are solid and show no restraint.  I would ask to get only adults as partners.  Matched weight to weight is better or else they should tone it down.  I'm in TKD but if someone hits me hard and knows better, he'd better look out, otherwise, I just caution him. Follow your instinct, women have that advantage to use.(no you are not a wimp-just wise) TW


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 23, 2006)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> I've gotten some of my worst hits from teenage boys. They are solid and show no restraint. I would ask to get only adults as partners. Matched weight to weight is better or else they should tone it down. I'm in TKD but if someone hits me hard and knows better, he'd better look out, otherwise, I just caution him. Follow your instinct, women have that advantage to use.(no you are not a wimp-just wise) TW


 
Exactly! I use to be one of them and did get "taken aside" by a senior to "discuss" control issues. Honestly, I was not aware that I was doing it. Had I been, I would have stopped immediately. Some kids WILL respond well to instructions so I would be sure to let them or a senior know - otherwise, they may have no clue whatsoever (no matter how silly that sounds, it can be the case) that they were going overboard. Of course, some kids DON'T listen, even to seniors, and those you should insist are never partnered with you. Best of luck and, no, you are not being a _wimp. _You have a full time job and life and you do not want a preventable injury from wrecking either.

The funny thing is that after that I overcompensated by minimizing ANY contact and got called aside by the SAME senior and told that "...this is the Martial Arts, you must put MORE intensity into your kicks and punches". LOL.


----------



## rutherford (Mar 23, 2006)

Probably your experience with the recent "scary hit" has conditioned you to have a greater fear of being hit.  Fear causes you to tense up and being tense will cause you to be unable to move with the impact and cause you to absorb a greater amount of the blow.

Learning to get hit and accept the strike should be an incremental process.  It sounds like you're being exposed to too much too early.  You should speak with your instructor about this, choose better training partners, and work specifically on learning to "roll with the punch".

Now, all of these strikes are against pads you're holding and not to your person?  If that's so, I wouldn't worry so much on your choice of training partner.  But, do try to loosen up.  Brace the pad with your skeletal structure as aligned as possible so that you're not taking the impact to any one joint.  And, don't be afraid to let the pad give a bit on impact, but also don't move with any single joint.  You want your whole body to move around the strike.  Even with the pad in place, you still don't want all of that shock going directly into you, and especially not to any single area where it can concentrate and do damage.

Ask your instructor about the proper way to hold the pad.


----------



## Carol (Mar 23, 2006)

It may be a combination of things.  

What made my "scary hit" scary was a combination of things.  One was, yes, at the time, I was holding the pad wrong.  The pad smashed up against my face and made a bloody mess out of my lips.  (I have braces, so that is easier to do).  That I know is correctable.

When the "scary hit" happened, I was pushed clear off the mat.  I happened to be standing by the exit.  Had I been positioned two feet to the left or right, I would have gone hard in to the wall.

My school is *very crowded.  *We are moving to a new space this summer, but before that happens, I really don't want to be kicked in to the wall.  

The impact from some of these pads pushes me off my balance so much that I sometimes find myself retreating two or three steps.  Is this what I'm supposed to do?   Should I be a bit more vigilant about ensuring that I have more space on the mat, when possible?

EDIT:  Also, just as a sanity check...does the 20% weight loss make a difference?  It seems like it does but...y'all know more than I do, so I just wanted to be sure.  This will help frame the discussion I have with my instructor.


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 23, 2006)

lady_kaur said:
			
		

> The impact from some of these pads pushes me off my balance so much that I sometimes find myself retreating two or three steps.  Is this what I'm supposed to do?   Should I be a bit more vigilant about ensuring that I have more space on the mat, when possible?



I thought that was about sparring.  I can hold a pad against someone approximately my own weight or less, so that would include teen boys. But I'm average weight and plant my back foot, tense as they kick and allow some space between the bag and my body. I might go back a step if they hit well and I'm not balanced and set.  But 185-200 lbs, I probably wouldn't hold them and take the hit, if they are an experienced red belt or black.  I know one 6'4", 3rd dan, sends me back a few steps.  So I don't get paired with him.  Pairing should be done with weight, but also experience. A red belt (almost black) older teen wouldn't be paired with a woman green (in 1 yr.)  I don't know how your ranking goes though but you get the general idea.  TW


----------



## Sarah (Mar 23, 2006)

I would imagine the weight loss would effect in several ways, firstly you obviously dont have as much padding, and there would be a period of time to get use to your new frame, realize that you may get pushed back more that you use.

That being said I agree with everyone else about not partnering with someone that is going to push you around the dojo and send you flying across the floor, that is of no benefit to either of you. 

Take control of your training, if someone is hurting you/pushing you TOO far past your comfort zone speak up, dont just take it.  It is sometimes necessary to adjust our level of contact per partner, and dont feel that you are doing your partner a disserves by speaking up, maybe they needed a lesson in control.

It is important that we challenge our selves, but it is also important to know our limits.


----------



## KenpoDave (Mar 23, 2006)

First off...How hard are you hitting?  Very often, people who are getting hit hard do not realize how hard they are hitting.

Second, it is an incremental process, and getting hit does require some skill on your part, whether correctly performing and timing your kiai, correct and correctly timed tension, etc.

Lastly, getting hit is illogical.  We do it, we practice it, but we also learn all those blocks and footwork to avoid it...so there is a bit of a paradox.

And lastly again, I agree with what everyone else said too.


----------



## michaeledward (Mar 23, 2006)

Rule Number 1 in Kenpo is 'Establish Your Base'. If you have a good solid stance, and you are absorbing some of the energy, you should be able to work against someone your size, or even someone with a bit more mass than you. But probably not someone that is double your mass. 

Of course, if you mass has changed, that needs to be considered.

Also, isn't the formua __ f=mv __ younger practitioners that are the same size as you, may be able to move that kick with a higher velocity, thus impacting you with more force. 

I think a more realistic question is whether you should be working out with blackbelts after 3 or 4 months. If there are no otheres that your instructor can pair you up with, it does pose some challenges. But I know my instructor really tries to keep students grouped by experience and by size. Of course, that is not always possible. 

Lastly, Kenpo is a contact sport. Although, when I started, I was quite convinced I never wanted to make contact with anyone. I believe I said, I was in it for the 'ballet' of it. Nope.... You're going to get hit. Again, at the three to four month experience level, those hits should not be scary. Blood at this level is certainly an accident. While accidents happen, and we should all take caution to prevent them, physical contact is required in this field of study. 

In fact, it does become fun. I was getting thumped pretty good tonight, myself. There is nothing quite like the sound of a good kick to plastic; right guys? Or maybe that question should be directed to the ladies 

To sum up ... I think you may be out of your league. A student of four months working with a student with more than four or five years (an assumption of black belt experience) is badly mis-matched.

Mike


----------



## Sarah (Mar 23, 2006)

I do enjoy taking good hits to the body as well...but face...not so much


----------



## still learning (Mar 23, 2006)

Hello, Every teacher will be different in the way they practice.  In our school we see this often, a smaller person holding the bag and the bigger people hitting real hard.

We let the bigger person know to adjust his hitting because of the smaller bag holder.  You do not need to hit FULL power in every class or time.  We are all here to learn, not get beaten up.

Let your instructor know how you feel?  If not things will get worst for you and you will soon find yourself NOT going to training? Ask for a particular partner?  We always rotated too.  The High school kids do not need to show off there power too?  They will need to learn to adjust to the bag holder?  and the lower ranks too.  

The key is communcation here?   ....let'em know....Aloha


----------



## Carol (Mar 23, 2006)

As far as training partners...being partnered with most of the teenage bb's (aside from the ones on our leadership team) is something that I would not choose for myself.  The teens are great kids...they just aren't the right fit for me.  However, I don't always have control over who I am partnered with.  Sometimes partners change.  Sometimes we do rounds, or lines.  Sometimes I'm one of the few left without a partner and I'm partnered with someone else by default. 

My instructors don't always divide people up by rank.  This is not always a bad thing.  The times I've been partnered with an adult BB have largely been AWESOME.  They've often focused their attention on helping me improve, they give me all sorts of pointers, it's like being partnered with my instructor for the segment.

Any suggestions as to how to bring this up?  I'm loathe to talk about something that I can't do, or can't keep up with.  Justified or not, it will be a bit on the humiliating side for me to have a talk like this.   If there is anything that would make such a discussion easier, I'm open to suggestion.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 23, 2006)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> . . .
> Of course, if you mass has changed, that needs to be considered.
> 
> Also, isn't the formua __ f=mv __ younger practitioners that are the same size as you, may be able to move that kick with a higher velocity, thus impacting you with more force.
> ...


 
Mike et al,

The Formula is Force = Mass * Acceleration. 

Acceleration is the rate of change of the Velocity over time. Or the First Derivitive of Velocity.

This also works for the acceleration of the weapon as wall as the deceleration of the weapon into the target. 

With respect :asian:


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 23, 2006)

I say stick with it. I mean if your school does this regularly, and your still going to train there, what choice do you have? The bigger picture, in the long run, This training will prepare you for what might happen (hopefully it doesn't). Out there they will probably be bigger and stronger than you (which is why they targeted you) and they won't hold back. 

Hang in there, you'll adjust !!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 23, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> I say stick with it. I mean if your school does this regularly, and your still going to train there, what choice do you have? The bigger picture, in the long run, This training will prepare you for what might happen (hopefully it doesn't). Out there they will probably be bigger and stronger than you (which is why they targeted you) and they won't hold back.
> 
> Hang in there, you'll adjust !!


 
While sticking with it is a good idea, those that mentioned level of contact and control are also bringing up good points.

I spar wiht another BB in our club who is a Police Officer. He likes it as when I go about 50% he says many of the guys on the street do not hit him that hard. So it is good training for that, yet he has been  BB in multiple arts and can spar and fight. For me or someone lese to go full force on the lower ranks is not value added to their training. To push them, yes. The make thing take some sting and tough it out, and think about it and work through it yes. 

So, it depends upon the class and how the student feels or thinks is happening. For what is right for some students is not right for all. Although the instructor might have only one way of doing things, and if not it might be the highway. Yet, she did not complain about the lead instructor or the adult BB's only young males with lots of testerone, who may not be thinking about ther person on the other side of the bag and are trying to see if they can get someone to go through the wall. No that they want to hurt someone, but it would be "cool" if they did. Right? Well maybe not for all, but I see it possible depending upon personality.


----------



## dianhsuhe (Mar 23, 2006)

Hmm... Couple little things to mention-

First off someone said they hold the pad away from the body?  I recommend holding it against the body and do not make fists behind the pad holding it use open hands- that way when the pad is struck you dont punch yourself!  I like to be in a cat stance or something narrow so when I am hit I CAN move backward-  better that than stand my ground and ABSORB ALL the power. (Watch the walls and stuff behind ya, as you mentioned)

Also, it seems to me if the other person cannot hit with full power than the drill is a bit less useful. Focus and distance practice maybe but not power shots?

Partners should be of similar size for these reasons (if possible) if your school is "crowded" than there should be others of your size, and skill level to partner with.

"Am I being a wimp?" - A little 
"Do I need to just hang in there and toughen up more?" - Yes!
"Am I just with the wrong partners?" - Not wrong just not "ideal".
"Do I have to make some adjustment because of my weight change?" - You will be easier to move and feel more impact if you are thinner.

This too shall pass, and you will be stronger than when you started!
James


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 23, 2006)

I hear what your saying Rich, and you and others are right. My response was coming from the idea that she does this and has done this, she is now just "shaken" mentally. The onlw way to deal with it is to keep doing it, and knowing that you have done it before, repeatedly. 

If I came across too harsh, I apologize! That wasn't my intent. I came up in the old school way, where the self defense part was the priority, and sometimes that comes out.


----------



## rutherford (Mar 24, 2006)

lady_kaur said:
			
		

> Any suggestions as to how to bring this up? I'm loathe to talk about something that I can't do, or can't keep up with. Justified or not, it will be a bit on the humiliating side for me to have a talk like this. If there is anything that would make such a discussion easier, I'm open to suggestion.


 
View this as another growth oppertunity.  A lot of Martial Arts is finding out what we fear, and learning that there's really nothing to fear.

Your instructor should be easy to talk to, so you should probably just face your fear and go have the talk.

If a teenage black belt knocks you too hard, stroke his ego a bit.  "Hey!  Wicked good hit."

He'll smile, for sure.  Then, ask him how you can hold the pad better so you can be a good training partner and not be knocked around so much.  If he's a good guy, he'll go a bit lighter to try to help as well as give you some pointers on your stance.


----------



## Carol (Mar 24, 2006)

Wicked good post, Rutherford 

What I am taking from all of this is...

When I am partnered with a teen bb, I do need to communicate with him better than I have been.  I love the idea of asking him for pointers on being a better training partner.   I realize now that I have never been asked by a male teen bb how hard I would like to be hit, they've just laid in to me.   

My padholding and stance probably needs some constructive criticism.  I'm going find some way to take time off work so I can spend a bit of time with the co-owner of my school.  Unfortunately he doesn't teach very very often (badly injured).   This is a fellow that 6'4" and all Marine.   When he gets in neutral, he is in noooooooooooooooootral.  The guy is amazing.  

I'll also try to block some time aside to talk with my instructor about all of this...adjusting to my weight changes, improving my techniques, making him aware that some of the teen bb's are a bit of a concern.   After I got knocked off the mat, he made some temporary changes (ie:  bb's only as padholders when we are doing lines), but in recent weeks he has gotten away from that for a bit.   He is easy to talk to, I just need to get around my own reservations.  

As far as being rattled, who knows.  I was back in class the next night, doing the same drill, leaving triumphant. Generally, I compartmentalize well.   But, I think I'd be foolish if I didn't see the connection between the unbridled power of some teens, the still-developing judgement of some teens, the tight space of the school, and a my own desire to restrict the contact of our art to bodies hitting bodies...and not bodies hitting walls. 

Thank you all so much for your input, and your patience.


----------



## lenatoi (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey,
   I hate to bring this conversation all the way back to the beggining, but I have been wondering about something very similar. Years ago, when I was but a baby white belt.....O.K. mabe not a whole lot of years ago, I could take any kind of hit from anyone. I would get bruises all the time, but I never felt hurt. More recently, I feel beaten up when someone hits me with half the force(I don't even bruis anymore). Is my body just saying "stop beating me up?"  
   I'm not talking about being hit through a pad, i'm talking about full contact. One person said that it could be becaue I don't feel that I have to prove anything about pain anymore. That I just don't *want* to take it anymore.
   What are your thaughts?


----------



## swiftpete (Mar 27, 2006)

I was thinking about this tonight while training actually. I'm on the way towards black belt now as my instructor keeps telling me and so I'm getting demo'd on a lot and really getting whacked a fair bit.
In fact just looking down at the bruises from the night can tell you the story!
Anyway when i started training a few years ago i was always told to relax and how it helps to absorb the punishment and now i can see it's completely true. One of the lads in the class is black belt and has trained for about 15 yrs, he's like a rubberman as he just seems to take anything and still get up. One of the other black belts says he actually gets tired hiting him but still can't seem to hurt him! He has been a demo dummy for a long time though. In contrast a new guy joined a few months ago and he is very tense when he's training and it takes far less of a blow or any technique really to actually hurt him than the others who i know relax while training. 
I think it's often the shock of the pain that initially gets to you, when you chill out a bit you can often get hit hard, be in a lot of pain and sort of shake it off if you know it hasn't caused any permanent damage.
I'm not claiming to be an expert on this as I only have a few yrs training under my belt, not as many as some here, but basically what I'm saying is relax as much as poss and you'll find it easier! Good luck


----------



## swiftpete (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry, but just thought I'd add this to clarify, that wasn't really aimed at you lenatoi, more at lady kaur really..

Hey lenatoi maybe you're just getting hit better nowadays so it just hurts a whole lot more? I know it doesn't take much of a difference in a technique to produce a whole lot more pain. As in, if it's done bang on or not quite spot on.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 28, 2006)

When I was younger, and was the favorite uke for the presenters, I was always told, getting roughed up is the best way to learn! --- LOL!!!


----------



## lenatoi (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm not saying I have a problem with getting roughed up a bit, I was just trying to understand why being hit seems to have a more painfull effect now than it used to. I don't know, mabe I am tensing up more when I see a hit coming because I "know" it will hurt.

It is possible that people I'm working with just got better over the years. It's funny to think about it though, because most of them were black belts then too.


----------



## Carol (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks, SwiftPete.  It could very well be that am not as relaxed as I am, and thinking more about...how far I am from the wall, for example.  I hope to have a chance to chat with my instructor in a few days...this is all great stuff to bring up in conversation 

Lenatoi...does fatigue/tiredness make a difference with you?  I know it does with me.  :idunno:


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 28, 2006)

lenatoi said:
			
		

> I'm not saying I have a problem with getting roughed up a bit, I was just trying to understand why being hit seems to have a more painfull effect now than it used to. I don't know, mabe I am tensing up more when I see a hit coming because I "know" it will hurt.
> 
> It is possible that people I'm working with just got better over the years. It's funny to think about it though, because most of them were black belts then too.


 
I was just poking fun a bit, I didn't mean it it to belittle you. Sorry if it came off that way. But, Yes, your mind set plays a big role in it, like anything else. Sometimes a cake is just a cake, and , maybe your just not into getting hit anymore.


----------



## eyebeams (Mar 29, 2006)

All the waxing spiritual aside, there is a technical component to withstanding blows. It can be divided into four components:

1) Stability/Mobility
2) Compactness
3) Breath
4) Muscular coordination.

Describing it all:

1) Stability is a good, relaxed stance that allows movement within its frame. This means you can shift back and forth while styaing relaxed as well as making minor adjustments. It shifting requires effort the stance is deficient and not stable. You might be too low or improperly aligned. Mobility is the ability to take a relaxed position you prefer. In the context of taking a shot, stability spreads out the impact of a blow through your entire structure, while mobility gives you a better angle and distance to recieve blows with.

2) Compactness means that your take a posture where the supporting structures of your body have an optimal relationship to one another. This is generally one where you keep your arms close to your body your spine straight, your shoulders low and your chin slightly tucked. Standing "proud," head high, arms out, is a bad idea because, among other things, your natural range of motion is closer to its limits. As a result, any movement (such as from a blow) will it the end of the range and transfer momentum to the resut of your body. Overextension keeps the energy from being transferred elsewhere and throws you off balance.

Compactness also applies to holding pads. You need to a shield as close to you as possible. You should make sure your elbows are bent and tucked when using focus mitts and thai pads.

3) Breath means that you endeavour to be struck (if you must) as you exhale (there are exceptions, but talking about them screws people up). The rules are similar to the ones for breakfalling. The exhalation provides a natural cushion. If you are struck while inhaling, you might get the wind knocked out of you. Finally, the most vulnerable point at which to be struck is while one's lungs are empty.

4) Muscular coordination can be seen as tensing with the strike, but this is not really the whole of it. Tension often implies a single point of concentration or muscular leverage. What you want your muscles to do is to react in an "alive" manner in response to an attack. This means that you supplement increased tone with some slight, natural movement when receiving the blow. For example, when you're taking a shot to the belly, your exhalation should create part of the tension. You increase the tone only slightly while letting the abdominal action naturally sink and move you.

These are skills that are in everyon's interest to develop. It is possible to take them in extreme, showy directions, but this isn't necessary for most people.


----------



## lenatoi (Mar 29, 2006)

"...does fatigue/tiredness make a difference with you? I know it does with me. "

My answer to this question would be no. I havn't found fatigue to be a factor.


----------



## lenatoi (Mar 29, 2006)

I like the "cake is just a cake" bit, that is probably the BIG factor.


----------



## Ross (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi, 

It was interesting to read your post, and reflects what a lot of smaller students think but may not voice.

It sounds like a nasty experience you had but don't be put off. Take it as a learning experience, if you were on the street and someone hit you like that - you can take it! You may need to take a few steps back to catch your balance but you didnt fall over! 

Have a word with your instructor about this. I remember my first instructor announcing during the middle of sparring sessions to someone who was bullying or overly aggressive to someone "XXXX if you can't calm it down you will be sparring with me". In my experience with people like that, they can dish it out, but cannot take it.

I'm not saying that the case with these boys, but....

Finally, don't give up! The fact that you are there training in a good environment is excellent. Face your fears. If you were going to be attacked in the street, do you think it would be by some small person? This is your chance to hit them harder 

I have taught a lot of university students and of late two small girls (both only 5ft) who have been kicking *** and taking names and it is all down to their attitude in class.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## adictd2tkdgirl (Apr 12, 2006)

What a great post!  I think I feel the same way.  For me it is simply the fact that I don't like the feeling of being knocked off balance or not being in control.  Just last night,  I was partnered up with another girl..although taller and heavier than me.  In the past I have enjoyed our partnerships, but last night was a bit different.  She became very competitive (I think more along the lines of trying to impress some of the males in the class)  I was fine with this being that MA can be competitive.  But she was going over board in that when we would do 'Knees' into the pad, she would grab the pad and knee it, but push at the same time.  This was not the intention of the drill, to make it look like her kneeing was knocking me over, but the oooohs and ahhhs had her continuing to do it.

The thing that bugged me was she wouldn't do the drills correctly when it was my turn.  For instance you were supposed to kick the pad then the person holding it would move back so you could do a chase step and then kick it again.  She (in what seemed like) an attempt to make it look like I didn't know what I was doing..wouldn't move back.  So I would compensate by doing a cross on the spot and then she would decide to move back.

Does anyone else find the women can be very competitive with one another? or with males for that matter?


----------



## adictd2tkdgirl (Apr 12, 2006)

after re-reading my post..i think I sound pretty competitive myself..hmmm??


----------



## Carol (Apr 12, 2006)

Great input, Additcted2TKDgirl!

You sound like you may be competitive in the best sense of the word.  You are serious about what you do, you want to improve, and want to be around those that are as serious as improving at it as you are.  And...that's what the arts is all about, isn't it?

There is a difference between being competitive and gratuitously showing off.  There are some folks at my school that put a lot of pizazz in to what they do...and I'm cool with that, personally.

But the people that show off just to show off....that's not being a competitive...that is just being selfish.  

A true competitor shows off following the rules, not by breaking them.


----------



## adictd2tkdgirl (Apr 13, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Great input, Additcted2TKDgirl!
> 
> You sound like you may be competitive in the best sense of the word. You are serious about what you do, you want to improve, and want to be around those that are as serious as improving at it as you are. And...that's what the arts is all about, isn't it?
> 
> ...


 
EXACTLY!  It is interfering with my training because I am not able to perform the drills as they are supposed to be done..thus I feel I am not getting the full benefit from it.  If it continues I will have to find a way to change partners.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 13, 2006)

Carol, have you had conversation with your instructor yet?


----------



## Carol (Apr 13, 2006)

We have started a conversation, it was a great start to a long discussion that is going to continue for some time.  The bad hit I took scared him, too.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 14, 2006)

I bet! It's the age of law suits!


----------



## Carol (Apr 14, 2006)

It sure is the age of lawsuits and liability and all those sorts of problems.  But, we built an immediate rapport with each other when I started training and having seen other students get injured or fall sick, I know he's the kind of teacher that genuinely cares about his students.  I may be taking a short break from training for an unrelated matter so...the end of the conversation may have to wait for a bit.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 17, 2006)

That's O.K. The fact that you started that sort of conversation would have driven home the message. If he truly cares, the next time he sees you, no matter how long, will jog his memory.


----------



## Carol (May 30, 2006)

I did promise an update, and so here goes.  Quite a bit has happened.  

I've had a few talks with my instructor on this and related subjects.

After my "scary hit" happened, my instructor has made several changes to the class.  Some were immediate, and others were gradual...but all of them seem to be in place now.   The end result is that an environment that is resulting in a more even pairing of for drills.

The result of a different talk is...I don't think at its core it is the hit that is really bothering me...its the concern of being smashed in to the wall.  Now with some unrelated changes to the class, there is more room for everyone to move around...and plenty of opportunities for me to stand a comfortable distance away from the nearest hard surface.  

On a different note...


I've gained about 10 pounds.  I think what I have gained is mostly muscle.  My clothes don't fit any tighter and one of my training partners says I am hitting harder.  When I do get hit, I feel a difference.  I feel more like I did at my heavier weight...better able to absorb the blow.

It seems that I need to think more about body composition rather than body weight.  While I still have some more weight (read: fat) to lose,  I don't want to lose muscle tissue again in the process.   I may have to pick Shirtripper's brain a bit 

Thank you all for listening, and for lending a hand :asian:


----------



## matt.m (May 30, 2006)

Sounds to me like it is "Hotshot teenage boy syndrom."  I am 31 and in good shape.  However, I wear two leg braces and up until February I had worn a back brace and walked with a cane as well for over a year.  I still have the leg braces and will have them until knee replacement.

Now, I study Tae Kwon Do and Hapkido both.  We do kicking drills where one partner holds the big target bag and backs up while the other is kicking.  Everyone knows it is cool to kick the bag solid if I am holding it, however no "I am Thor God of Thunder" Kicking.  

We had a visitor from another school one night, I got partnered with him and this guy just would not let up.  I asked him three times to lighten up on his power.  The first two times he ignored me.  The third time he told me to suck it up.

The guy was some early 20 something P.T. stud so I gave him a front leg upraising kick to the chin followed by a stomp kick to the midsection.

That ended the power kicking.  I hated tough guys like that in the Marine Corps, and to some I was probably that guy a few times.  

Hey, you are not a wimp.  Not at all, just train and stay in shape.  It sounds to me that you are making great strides in that already.


----------



## Carol (May 30, 2006)

Awesome story, Matt.  I had leg braces when I was a kid, I can relate quite a bit.  Best of luck to you and I hope it all goes well.



			
				matt.m said:
			
		

> We had a visitor from another school one night, I got partnered with him and this guy just would not let up. I asked him three times to lighten up on his power. The first two times he ignored me. The third time he told me to suck it up.


 
That's a concern of mine.  My instructor has often chided me for pushing myself too far and collapsing or passing out.  Like everyone else, I do have limits.  I know my instructors respect them, and many of the adults do too.  Unfortunately I'm a bit horrified at the number of people that I have come across (online and on the mat) that have not trusted me when I say that I need to stop, or that I'm unable to do something.  I don't make that stuff up. 

Thanks a lot for sharing your input


----------

